# Milk glass jar



## jasper (Jun 13, 2010)

Does any body know what old milk glass goes for these days here is a pic. The jar saya on the bottom, Stacomb, NEW YORK, ST. LUOIS, LOS ANGELES.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont know,but I bet Milkglassbottles does for sure.Send him a private message or an EMail.I consider him the milk glass expert on here.

 Stacomb made pomades for the hair.Screw tops are newer and may not be as valuable.Here is a circa 1925 art deco tin that sold on GreedBay.












[/align]Please  wait[/align]Image not available[/align][/align]Zoom unavailableEnlarge[/align]Mouse here to  zoom in[/align][/align][/align]Please wait[/align]Image not available[/align][/align][/align][/align][/align][/align] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























 [/align][/align][/align]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][/align]vintage  STACOMB HAIR   POMADE TIN sample art deco[/align]
 Item  condition:--
 Ended:May 10,  201009:56:12 SGT
 Bid  history:4 bids

 Winning bid:US $14.29


----------

